# Die Qual der Wahl... Laptop vs. PC - Arbeiten vs. Spielen



## em3L (30. August 2011)

Hallo ihr lieben,

Ich stehe vor einem ganz "verknautschtem" Problem:
Ich kann mich im Grunde nicht entscheiden einen Laptop zu kaufen oder eben einen neuen Desktop-PC.
Jetzt sollte man meinen, dass diese Frage leicht zu beantworten ist? Doch um die Schwierigkeit darin zu verstehen erläutere ich euch zunächst meine Situation:

Mein bisheriger Computer wird hauptsächlich dazu verwendet zu rendern (Cinema 4D) und um grafikfressende Computerspiele zu vermampfen.
Jetzt hat mein Computer schon einen Intel Q6600 mit 2,4 GHz und eine Geforce 8800 GT. Man kann also sagen der Computer ist Rendertechnisch (Privat) noch auf dem Zug aber Grafisch schon etwas überholt.
Jetzt kommt hinzu, dass ich im Moment dabei bin einen Animationsfilm zu machen um mich auf einer Schule zu bewerben. Das bedeutet viel CPU Leistung ist gefragt!
Dadurch habe ich bemerkt, dass mein Computer alleine nicht ausreicht um die Datenmengen zu rechnen also habe ich mir Zuhause alle Computer an das Netzwerk angeschlossen um eine Renderfarm zu gründen. Diese funktioniert einwandfrei und man könnte meinen die Rechenprobleme sind keine Probleme mehr. Doch so ist es nicht, in der Tat ist es mir immer noch zu wenig Power.
Deshalb dachte ich mir zuerst, dass ich meinen alten Computer CPU-Technisch einfach aufrüste, wobei ich jedoch bemerkte, was ich denn dann mit dem alten doch noch funktionierenden CPU machen soll? Gefühlte 9,6 GHz raus werfen bringt ja auch nichts nur um einen etwas schnelleren I7 einzubauen.
Also muss ein komplett neuer Rechner her, damit der alte als Rendercomputer weiter arbeiten kann und die 9,6 GHz nicht verloren gehen.
Aber dann fiel mir auf, wäre ein Laptop denn nicht sehr viel schlauer?! Einen Desktop hab ich ja schon. Studieren gehe ich auch bald, also Laptop = Prima Sache.
Aber das resultierende Defizit: Notebooks sind in der Rechenleistung lange nicht so stark wie Desktop PC's und zum rendern eig. überhaupt nicht geeignet. Außerdem kann der Laptop auch nicht nachgerüstet werden um die noch Leistungsfresssenderen Spiele zu spielen.

Jetzt frage ich mich und auch euch nochmal:
Laptop, PC, Aufrüsten oder doch noch warten bis wirklich was neues gebraucht wird?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Anliegen und könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Danke

Marc


----------



## ppb (3. September 2011)

Hallo! Ich muss Dir gleich eine Gegenfrage stellen, einerseits brauchst Du viel Leistung um zu rendern, allerding überlegst Du Dir, einen Notebook zu kaufen, wegen des Studiums. Doch wie sieht es mit dem Budget aus? Oder würde ein günstiger Notebook für das Studium nicht auch reichen? Damit du den Rest in den Computer stecken kannst?

Gruss PPB

PS: Es kann sehr gut sein, dass Du während des Studiums gar nicht mehr zum Gamen kommst ^^.


----------



## PrinzPiAffe (16. September 2011)

HI,
Also ich stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Laptop oder PC?
Ich hab mich dann für einen etw. stärkeren Laptop entschieden den "Medion Akoya P8613"
Mit i3 Prozessor, 4GB DDR3 RAM und mit ATI Radeon HD 5165 läuft alles super. Allerdings ist er ca. 1 Jahr alt doch spiele wie Crysis 2 etc. laufen flüssig. Auch Programme für Webdesign wie Webocton kein Thema  Und das alles für 800€
Ich kann dir nur raten etw. tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen, nen ordentlichen Laptop zu holen evtl. noch nen neuen Monitor falls dir 18" nicht reichen dann passt das alles 

MfG


----------



## Netzwerkidi (16. September 2011)

Hai,
mein Rat: wenn du 300 Euro übrig hast: kauf dir ein netbook, und gut ist.
Ich hatte das Teil lange Zeit verliehen, und die Person war super zufrieden. 
Die Teile sind gerade für's Studium klasse, klein, leistungsstark und man kann vieles damit machen.
Ich habe gestern, weil das Notebook mal wieder ausfiel, alles das, was ich sonst auf dem auf dem Papier viel stärken Notebook ohne jedes Problem machen können - allerdings ohne nervige Lüftergeräusche. 
Läuft alles super auf dem Teil, und das beste wie gesagt: mucksmäuschenstill...
Grüße
Idi


----------



## Frezl (16. September 2011)

@ Netzwerkdidi:
Aufgrund eigener Erfahrung muss ich dir da widersprechen: Ich hab noch keinen Studenten erlebt, der produktiv auf nem Netbook arbeitet! Ich selbst mags auch gerne portabel und habe daher immer auf nem 14"-Notebook gearbeitet. Aber ich hab stets darauf geachtet, dass das mit leistungsstarker Technik ausgestattet ist. Mein Komilitonen, die sich fürs Studium ein Netbook gekauft ham, haben das alle wieder mangels Leistung eingemottet und stattdessen ein Notebook gekauft.

@Marc:
Fürs Studium empfiehlt sich ein Notebook auf jeden Fall. Was das für eins ist, hängt aber von deiner Studienwahl ab. Ich selbst verwende mein Notebook viel zum lernen an der Uni, d. h. Skripte anschaun, Internetrecherche, Office-Anwendungen, manchmal ein klein Wenig CAD. Deshalb hab ich mir ein kleines Notebook geholt, was zwar nach 4 Jahren etwas betagt ist und gern erstzt werden möchte, bis jetzt aber immer hervorragende Dienste geleistet hat.
Ein Kumpel macht viel mit Filmen, die er auch unterwegs schneidet. Deshalb hat er sich ein 19"-Notebook mit allem Pipapo, schneller Grafik, 2x500GB Festplatte, großem RAM etc geholt. Für seine Zwecke bestimmt die bessere Wahl.

Hör dich doch einfach mal an deiner Wunsch-Uni um, was die Leute dort so benutzen. Frag aber am besten nicht die Erstsemester, sondern fortgeschrittenere Studenten, die ham auch mehr Erfahrung mit ihrem Equipment.

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------

